# A Mercain Warrior passes leaving us the poorer for his going but richer for his being here



## Tez3 (Aug 13, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...ndersonDiesOfWoundsSustainedInAfghanistan.htm

I don't know what to say, a few weeks ago I spoke in a post about an soldier so badly injured it was a miracle he wasn't killed instantly, he fought on despite the most horrific injuries but passed away yesterday. It's tragedy enough if you didn't know him but he was a man who once met stayed in your mind forever as a truly remarkable soldier, he had a gift for living but sadly it's not to be. His death diminishes us.


We will remember him.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 13, 2010)

May his warriors spirit find the solace it deserves.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2010)

It's hard to lose a friend


----------



## seasoned (Aug 14, 2010)

So,so sorry for the loss.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------

